# Timbrens



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all-

I bought some Timbrens for my 1999 Toyota Tacoma. Do you install them on the front of the control arm or on the rear part? I didn't realize there were two locations until today. Also what tools are needed to remove them? I tried doing it by hand with no luck.

Thanks!


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi! We have ours replacing the front bump stops. You will need either a pipe wrench or 2 5/8 inch spanner to take off the factory bump stops. USE PENETRATING OIL!!! I had a nut break off inside the control arm of my new truck. They replaced the a-arm under warranty luckily. You'll have to lift the truck with a floor jack on the frame to give you clearance to get the ratchet on the Timbrens to tighten them up... All in all a 5 minute job but get that WD40 on the old bumpstops first!!


----------



## Dave502 (Nov 9, 2005)

Had the same question, sent an email to Timbren asked them were to put them and they said to put them in the back of the control arm. 
I have an 88 Toyota and it has bump stops front and back of the arm hope this helps.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Dave502 said:


> Had the same question, sent an email to Timbren asked them were to put them and they said to put them in the back of the control arm. I have an 88 Toyota and it has bump stops front and back of the arm hope this helps.


 Hmmmm our local dealer said FRONT for the Tacoma... I'm gonna send Timbren an e-mail and see if they are the same for the Tacoma as for the 86-94 Trucks...


----------



## Seamus (Aug 17, 2005)

When I put them on my Nissan the instructions said it would replace the factory bump stop and use the existing hole. However, this was not the case. The stabilizer bar was in the way. Upon calling them, they insisted that it would work. It did not. I drilled a new hole and that is that. They make a great product, but it would appear that they have done no field testing for some models. I know you are asking about a Toyota, but I'm just pointing out you really have to wonder if the Timbren company is even sure of where it should go.
Seamus


----------



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

*Timbren's response*

I emailed them and this is their response.

"This can go into either location, but the instructions recommend they go on
the rear stops."

I used WD40 and Kroil and I still broke the bumpstop. Now I am unsure what to do. The bolt broke about 1/8" inside the arm so I can't get to it with a dremel to make an x in to to get it with a screwdriver. I was thinking I would drill it out but I am not sure that will work. Any sugestions?


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Ouch that hurts! The mounting nut is tack welded to the inside of the arm which means if you do have a hard enough bit to drill out the bolt you might snap off the nut re-threading it...
If all else fails you could try getting the other (front?) ones off and tackwelding the broken one to the control arm...
Another alternative is to drill thru both sides of the a-arm and run a longer mounting bolt clear through and then nut it on the bottom... Ugly but it would work.


----------



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

*Webeeza drillin'*

I am going for the drill though option... I will let you know...


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Maine_Snowman said:


> I am going for the drill though option... I will let you know...


If I were having those problems you'd hear me cursing yelling all the way up in Maine!!!

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

*Success*

Hi all-

I managed to drill out the bolt, then I drilled through and tapped a lower hole in the control arm and mounted the Timbren. Do you think that will hold? I could not use the top end after I drilled out the bolt.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

One would hope that if you had enough meat when you tapped the lower arm that the bolt would stay tight when you torqued it down... If the threads fail you might have to nut it on the bottom. I'd have lock-tited it just to be safe too! Sounds like my kind of luck - 5 minute project turning into 2 days! 

Did you find your wires you were looking for in the other post?? I have the full factory manual set if you need the color code or location...


----------



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

I think I will get a lock nut today. I seem to always have these sorts of projects. The good news is it got me out of shopping! Thanks for the feedback. This forum is great!


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad it all worked out in the end!
Now you'll have to wait for the snow to start flying!!!


----------

